# Some pics from Villalobos Rescue Center



## Chrissys K9 Cottage (Mar 25, 2012)

I was lucky enough to be apart of the Bully Boot Camp In NOLA with Villalobos Rescue Center. I learned alot and enjoyed being with all the dogs. I got attached to quite a few lol. 

The brindle girl with a smal white blaze is named benita. I fell in love with her. even though shes old and is an odd mutt lol I just really liked her.


----------



## Chrissys K9 Cottage (Mar 25, 2012)

The puppies are sooo crazy. There is a total of 20 of them!! the dog sitting alone in front of the bridge is Jonny D. he is tias personal dog.. I LOVE him. he is soo sweet.


----------



## Chrissys K9 Cottage (Mar 25, 2012)

Pictures cant even explain how amazing it was. Alot of people didnt like the amount of work that came with it, but i LOVED it.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pictures and thanks for sharing, and volunteering your time to help out Tia's rescue and the cause!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Chrissy
Thank you for posting the nice pictures of the dogs.Good to know things are on the right track.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice pics. They're all so cute.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing! My boy came from the Lower 9th after Hurricane Katrina. It's nice to see the re building that has been done down there recently.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad to see things up and going! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics!!


----------

